# overwhelmed



## green rosetta (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Audio Buffs,
Looking for a car audio system that supports iphone 3gs for receiving calls and not wanting bluetooth. Anything made to be hardwired in? yes i use a ipod for music connected via usb but this does not work for phone calls in my present pioneer deck. I see kenwood has many (parrot) bluetooths built in and this may be my only option, but is there anything else? It seems like the manafacturers are bluetooth focused, but i dont believe this is the only option available. Any good suggestions?

cheers


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Bluetooth is the only option to pair as of today.


----------

